# Domille’s Wondrous Character Sheet Out Now on DMsGuild!



## timbannock (Sep 6, 2019)

Fans and fellow creators: _Domille’s Wondrous Character Sheet_ has just launched on Dungeon Masters Guild! This simple and effective character sheet is optimized for one-page, everything-at-a-glance use, and best of all, it comes with a limited license for DMsGuild and other 5th Edition content creators to use for their pregenerated characters and NPC companions in their works!

Pick up _Domille’s Wondrous Character Sheet_ on DMsGuild now, and read on for some extras and insights!





*Three Versions*
When you purchase _Domille’s Wondrous Character Sheet _and download the files, you get three different versions of the sheet.

The Static sheet gives you a print-ready version of the file. Just print out however many copies you want, and start filling in character information by hand.

The Print Form Fillable sheet is perfect for printing as well, after you’ve already typed in all your character traits, features, gear, and so on. Most of the text areas re-size the text as it starts to “overflow,” keeping it all available at a glance within the field.

The Digital Form Fillable version triggers scroll bars when the text starts to overflow in a field. Though you have to scroll up or down to see some info, the text stays a uniform, legible size no matter how much you enter. This is great if you keep and reference your character sheets on a tablet, laptop, or the like.

*License for Creators*
Best of all, _Domille’s Wondrous Character Sheet_ comes with a limited license for other content creators to use the character sheet in their works. Got pregenerated characters for an adventure? Want a sheet for recording Companion Characters, or important NPCs that might accompany the group from time to time? Want something more interesting than a static monster stat block for animal companions or complex familiars?

Due to the nature of the beast, the official Dungeons & Dragons character sheet is not something creators can use in their published content on DMsGuild or as part of 3rd party products published on DriveThruRPG or other sites. Well, _Domille’s Wondrous Character Sheet _solves that issue, because the license allows for creators to use the sheet in their publications!

*Out Now!*
_Domille’s Wondrous Character Sheet _is based on a simplified design by Tim Bannock and brought to life by the amazing Domille’s Wondrous Works, creator of gorgeous battle maps and other tools for your tabletop and virtual tabletop gaming. Check them out on DriveThruRPG and support them for more maps, live artwork streams, and game playing on Patreon!

Pick up _Domille’s Wondrous Character Sheet_ on DMsGuild today!


----------



## RSIxidor (Sep 6, 2019)

I like it! I always prefer sheets which separate the various skills and throws according to the relevant stats.

I do wish it had a spell sheet as an option, though, to match with it.


----------



## timbannock (Sep 6, 2019)

RSIxidor said:


> I like it! I always prefer sheets which separate the various skills and throws according to the relevant stats.
> 
> I do wish it had a spell sheet as an option, though, to match with it.




What would you like on the spell sheet? We purposely left the combat/spellcasting section open for that in an attempt to remain minimalist.

Here's how I picture it being filled out:


----------

